# How to convert p65 file to MS word



## naveenn (Apr 27, 2011)

Need help on converting p65 file to MS word. Pl suggest some way to convert this file.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/how-to-convert-p65-file-to-doc-file-533433.html
See Post#4


----------

